# Twyford house – Stoke – Feb 2018



## mockney reject (May 17, 2018)

_The History_


The Twyford family has been associated with the manufacture of pottery in North Staffordshire since the 17th Century.

In 1849 Thomas Twyford established his factory in Hanley, Stoke-on-Trent, manufacturing sanitary pottery and metal fittings.

During the 20th Century the Twyford brand became a household name in British public life. And, through organic and well-managed expansion, it became a major force in sanitary ware production in three more of the world's continents. The company blossomed in South Africa, India and Australia, bringing bathrooms, the principles of hygiene, and much needed employment to their peoples. 

Today, Twyfords is a shadow of its former self. It is now part of the Geberit Group, headquartered in Switzerland.

Twyford House Located in Stoke-on-Trent was built in the 1950’s and was home to the Twyford company for many years. Since they left it has been home to a variety of companies and has more recently been split into units. 
However in 2012 these businesses’s where wiped out when a fire engulfed the site.
_
The Explore_

Out and about with Slayaaaa actually doing a non-exploring thing we noticed what looked like a nice 1950’s building with exploring potential. So we ended up having a look. Around the back was a big pile of smashed up porcelain, sadly nothing worth digging out.













































Initially having to do a bit of climb to get in we found the place to have some nice fixtures left. Light fittings, old lift machinery, nice tiles etc.



















































But what we actually found inside the building was quite disturbing
















Those green rolls you can see on the pics were full of waste. The kind of waste that I can imagine would come out of the back of a dustcart. 

It’s not like there was only a few of them, we worked out easily over a 1000. 
Pretty much every floor was crammed with them and we had to climb through some to get about.

When we later looked at the building from the outside you could see camo netting had been hung inside the windows to hide the rolls of waste.

Now it looks like they have been there a long time as the one outside were split and where they had gotten wet they were laying in puddles of rotten smelly waste. Which in turn was leaking into the local river.

In fact it smelt that bad, that I was sick. We decided then it was time to leave and find some alcohol gel and baby wipes in the car lol


----------



## Rubex (May 19, 2018)

Ew! Bet it was grim. You got some great shots though!


----------



## mockney reject (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, it was a bit rank in there lol


----------



## KPUrban_ (Nov 8, 2018)

Wow. I didn't even realize this was here, should have gone when I was up there a little while back.


----------



## mockney reject (Dec 20, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Wow. I didn't even realize this was here, should have gone when I was up there a little while back.



take a sick bag lol


----------



## m4dd13z666 (Jun 3, 2021)

Have the pictures from this report gone? Been trying to check this place out before visiting but there's no pictures anywhere


----------



## Hayman (Jun 4, 2021)

Any chance of putting up the pictures again? Who hasn't peed into a Twyford's urinal or sat on a Twyford's bog? Someone online has a cast iron bracket for hanging a Twyford's urinal for sale - only £14. Must be taking the..........
​


----------



## Fred Morris (Jun 5, 2021)

Wot no pics?????


----------

